# cheep floring



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Wife has put me to work redoing the upstairs floor at her gym. We want to put in flooring upstairs and the floor is just bare plywood.....and ideas or suggestions? I would like tile but not sure if there is $ in the budget to get plywood ready to lay tile down.

thanks in advance guys!


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Consider paint as an option. Top end would be a floor epoxy system. If budget is very tight, go with exterior enamel and top coat with clear polyurethane. Use water based urethane to keep from yellowing. You can get artistic and speckle the base coat or layout a checkerboard or other pattern with masking tape. Another option is vinyl--some of the newer products have the look of wood or tile and are very durable and simple to install.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Try Floor and Decor. There is one on 45 by 1960 and I think there is another in Houston too. They have just about everything and the best prices we have found.


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

What about a decorative commercial grade Vinyl Composition Tile (VCT) You can pick up the seconds or discontinued product for about $25-$30 per 45 sqft. Prep work is minimal. It would hold up very well in a gym environment.

There are many flooring distributors that stock stupid amounts of VCT for commercial use. It gets discontinued all the time due to non popular color patterns or trend changes. You can get it direct from them on the cheap.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

POCsaltdog said:


> What about a decorative commercial grade Vinyl Composition Tile (VCT) You can pick up the seconds or discontinued product for about $25-$30 per 45 sqft. Prep work is minimal. It would hold up very well in a gym environment.
> 
> There are many flooring distributors that stock stupid amounts of VCT for commercial use. It gets discontinued all the time due to non popular color patterns or trend changes. You can get it direct from them on the cheap.


 Actually, over time, VCT is one of the worst at "telegraphing" any imperfections in the underlayment. Plywood underlayment would need to be floated to fill the cracks and knot and nail holes prior to installation of VCT over it.


----------



## geauxdeck (Mar 10, 2014)

VCT would be an economical way to go. Thorough prep work is key to quality presentation down the road.


----------



## rsylvia12 (Jun 17, 2006)

flooring systems


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I got some cheap bamboo flooring at LL. I think you can get it for as little as a buck and a half or 2 bucks a SF. Underlayment was 15 or 20 cents a SF. It was Morningstar as I recall. The stuff was easy to put down, hid a lot of sub-floor problems and was great to walk on. Only con I found (all things being relative to price...) was that it wasn't very well protected from UV's...

.


----------

